# !
?     :         ,     .         150 ,    .    :
76.5       51            , , 100000=
76.5       51              150=
58.2       76.5            100000=
91.2       76.5          125=
19          76.5          25=
68.2       19               25=
60.1       58.2           100000=

   ?      " "?
   .
!

----------


## sotnik

!

----------

.  .

----------


## .

,  .   -         -  ,       (     /   ). 
   -    150  / -    -    .
   ,    -    91- ,     60-.

----------

> _   ._ 
> * ,  .   -         -  ,       (     /   ). 
> *


   . 




> _   ._ 
> *   -    150  / -    -    .
> *


      300 .  /    50. .          ?




> _   ._ 
> *   ,    -    91- ,     60-.*


    100 000 .     100 000 ,       60- .    91-, ,

----------

,    "",    ?       !

----------


## .

...
 ,  -,   :

1.   -   ,    58- .
      91,     ,    91.2  58  60  91.1.
  :
       .         ,      . 40.  ,    "   "  ,     -     .    .

2.   ,        .   -   ,   ,          .        . 4 . 170 .   :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3535
   .     ,    ""    " ".  . 38        .

3.           (    ),    .
  .

4. 4-  -    -   -  .
- ,    -      5  -       -      . .

----------

, ,   ,  ,     (, )   (  ),         (, )   .     . 170.   ,             (),      . ..         ,         . ,          (, )        ,  ,       .      ,           .   ,        ,        ,    . ,         (, ) ,      ,          ,  , .         ?  . 171    ,        .
,     ,     ,  -, ,  ,  ,     -    .   ! :Mad:   ,         .    ,   .     : ,  100 ,  ..  16,67 .  ,   ,   , ,   -   . ,       ,        ,       ,     .         .     ,   ,  ,     .      ,  . ,    .      , ...  ,    . , , ,    ,   ,      . " ,      ."

----------


## .

,  ,     .  :
    (     ),    ()    (!),  .   -    ,    .
 :         (,    .),      .  ,      ""     .4 . 170    ,         .
     -  -   -    .    - ,     (..  ...  ) :-)

----------


## Irina_A

,   ,   ?  :Frown:  
     ,     .

----------

,    ? ,     ,                ,                 ?
,  -   ,       ,     , ..     .         ,     ,    .   ,             ,  ,  . .. ,   ,   ,     ,           ,          ,     .   ,        ,  , ,    . ,     .  ,     ,     .     .

----------

,   , ,  .         ,     , , ,  . , ,      ,               ,         .  ,       ,     ,      ,      ,                    .     .   , "  ", ..    ,      ,         ,      ,     ,  .

----------


## .

,  -   -  ,     -  .                         -    .

,  ,      ""      ,    . 
,   ,    "   "       ? (   ) :-)

----------

,  .    ,          . ,      ,     , -  .     2  ,  ,       .

----------


## .

-                :-)))

----------


## Irina_A

,  !  :Stick Out Tongue:  
          ,           ,  ....        2,5  ()       :Dezl:  
 .........

----------

... ?

----------


## sotnik

!   ?

----------


## Irina_A

!  :Smilie:     ,     ,   !  :Smilie:

----------


## .

, 2  -   !   . 170    57- ( .),     -  (   90-   010  2),         .   -  ,  . , ,        :-) , -,  17.05.02 (    24.07.02 -   ,   -    ),     (  ) -       (  -   )  :Smilie:

----------

> _   ._ 
> *3.           (    ),    .
>   .
> *


...  -  .  -       20%.  , ...       ?

----------


## jul-2000

,  -  .       ,     ( 149   3  12).
  ,     ,          (. 149 . 4).        ,    ,    ,    .    170 .

----------


## svet

.
PS.   , ..     :Smilie:

----------

!!!! ......



> _  jul-2000_ 
> *      ,     ( 149   3  12).
> *


       .       /    !!!!



> _  jul-2000_ 
> *      ,    *


   ,     ???!!!

  ....

----------


## svet

,    ,    .. -  .       ()  .          .

----------


## .

,     ( )     (),   .        .
,     :-)

----------


## Irina_l

.... -         ....  :Frown:

----------


## svet

!
  -    .    .  - .        .

----------


## Irina_l

.    ....    ,      ...  :Frown:

----------

_   .
                 -    ._  
,      .           :            . ,    ,       ,            . ,  ,  ,                 . ,   .  .

----------


## .

,       ?

  -   .    ,          -   -     .
              ,     -         .     :-)

----------


## AF

1.       .                  ,               .       ,          ,       . 
2.    ,            ,         .              
3.  ,  , ,    ,     ,        .         -            .
  ,      (   ) ,         .
P.S.
     19      (  ),  ,     ,

----------

,    .         ,      " ".  :     ,         -     ( ,   ,           ),      -   ..,    100 .  ,       .     ,       ,     .

----------


## svet

.  ,  ,  ?   .    . :Confused:

----------


## .

, ,      .           .   -       .

,   ,           ,    . 
..         -     :Smilie:

----------


## svet

,      ...   ...  :Smilie:          ???   :Smilie: )    -   . :Smilie:

----------


## .

,        :Smilie: 
,    100 .,     120 ,    20 .
    - 1000 ,    ,     1000 .
 ,    68  19 - 10 
 26  19 - 10 .
 ,     ,    ,           ,   5 . .  ,   5%   . 
 ,  5%         ,   ,   .
  :
68   19 - 19 .    26  19  - 1 .

 300- ...    ?  :Smilie: ))

----------

???

,    
   , ?
    ???

----------


## svet

:Kiss:  -  .  .        ...   -   .
 - ,   .         ,  ,   .

----------

> _  svet_ 
> * - ,   .         ,  ,   .*


:      -, 
   ??

----------


## .

, !   -   :      .
    ,   ,          (    )...
          .

 -         :Smilie: ))))))))))) !   :-)

----------

" -   ,     (  )       ( )      ()    ".
  ,              .    -  ,    .

----------


## svet

,      -  ,   ,     ,   ?   ,   ,    - "   "?     ?

----------

"  "    "...   "-"".        ,     ( ).

----------


## .

,       ,    (     )     (  ).       .          - ,         .
    ,  -   .     94 (     58  91)   2.

:
      (   ) -     (  ) -    ,     .   ,     ()          ,       .

----------


## AF

.
          .     .           . (     ,      -         ,    ,       .     . )
          , ,  ()         ,   ,     .   ,        .  ,    .       .

----------

.
- :
1.(,)
, .                                  

10000.00                        
10000.00               

,  10000.00    /
 ,      .
,  ." "   
  (?)
     ?

1.
2.
3..

 ,      .
, ,     
  .

----------

,         ,            .           ,       ,        ,  , ,     .         40-50%    , ..            .    ,  40-50%           ,           ,      .              :   ,          ..   ?      ,       ,           ,        ,  .
,   , ,    ?

----------


## AF

,             .      ,        .        ,  /   / ,          . ,        .     ,         .          ,    ,        ,     .
   ""          , ,      ,,  ""

----------


## .

,   AF,       .      (       )          () .    (  - )          . 
    ( )        /,     "      " -          .

----------

